

You're Leaving Out the Customer: How to Quantify Your Value Propositions - jaboyer42
http://blog.priceintelligently.com/blog/bid/193618/You-re-Leaving-Out-the-Customer-How-to-Quantify-Your-Value-Propositions

======
pccampbell
Definitely interesting to see the quantitative approach. Anyone else utilizing
something closer to this versus A/B testing?

